# Help required (please)



## Terry Mc (Jul 28, 2007)

Can anyone help me identify this piece of music?

http://www.zen19509.zen.co.uk/music/sample.mp3

It is used on the promotional video for the Edinburgh International Festival 2007.

I really want to buy it but can't find anyone who can tell me what it is.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like Monteverdi. It was composed during 16th century or early 17th. Look for Monteverdi, Palestrina, Gabrielli, Schütz works....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

l'Orfeo? .


----------



## Terry Mc (Jul 28, 2007)

Fantastic! Many thanks.

It is indeed Monteverdi, and is Vieni Imeneo form L'Orfeo.

Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------

